# Black gravel



## Spreader (24 Mar 2015)

Hi does anyone know of any cheaper black gravel than this.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181632097251 
Many thanks


----------



## Ghosty (25 Mar 2015)

That's the cheapest about, when I was looking that's the one I found,

Ghosty


----------



## alto (25 Mar 2015)

You might request manufacturer information & then contact for details re composition  (looks like the coated type which means no CEC etc)


----------



## GTL_UK (25 Mar 2015)

Its goods stuff not coated, used it some time ago from this seller - only problem is that is magnetic/iron rich, sticks to magnetic algae cleaner...


----------



## Spreader (25 Mar 2015)

GTL_UK said:


> Its goods stuff not coated, used it some time ago from this seller - only problem is that is magnetic/iron rich, sticks to magnetic algae cleaner...


Hi, what sort of problems could this cause.
Cheers


----------



## GTL_UK (26 Mar 2015)

Hi.  Its not a problem, just have to be careful when using magnetic glass cleaner


----------



## Spreader (29 Mar 2015)

Thanks


----------

